# guadalupe/SM january 15



## ahimsel08 (Jan 8, 2011)

hey fellas, I'm new to fly fishing and this coming weekend will be my first outing. I've watched videos, read forums, got some beginners casting lessons at bass pro, practiced in my backyard, and I think I'm ready to try the waters. I've read some on the TPWD trout stockings near Canyon Tailrace, but haven't read much of anyone fishing there recently. (of maybe I have and just forgot..) 

I'm looking for a good spot to go to for trout or bass, I was thinking of staying at the Maricopa Lodge on the Guad at the first FM 306 bridge, but have also heard of people fishing at Rio Raft just below. Does anyone have any recommendations? 

I've seen all these posts by Mike S. on the San Marcus river, should I try my luck there? 

I'll be driving up from Corpus. (also, if you know of any good freshwater fly fishing near that area I'd love to know -- haven't found much talk about that area)


Any help is appreciated! Thanks guys,

-Andrew


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

I stayed at the Maricopa Lodge tgis past summer for 2 nights but did some floating no fishing. Its an OK place, but great for a weekend of fishing though.


----------



## davekelly (Dec 14, 2009)

Look and see if you have any impoundments for cooling electrical power generating plants.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Most of the campgrounds will let you pay for access by the day. Check out Lazy L&L, too.


----------



## ahimsel08 (Jan 8, 2011)

sounds good to me, I'll probably stay at Holiday Lodge and then drive to a spot to park and pay an access fee. I'll probably end up fishing Rio Raft at first and then let the fish dictate my next location! 

time to get some glo bugs lined up!


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

*wading or paddling?*

Are you wading or do you have a kayak,canoe, etc.?


----------



## ahimsel08 (Jan 8, 2011)

flyfishingmike said:


> Are you wading or do you have a kayak,canoe, etc.?


we plan on wading, I don't have a kayak/canoe or other pwc


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

*?*

So how was your trip to the river?


----------



## ahimsel08 (Jan 8, 2011)

Well, we went.. but it was no 'a river runs through it' adventure.. and it was rain Saturday.. rain Sunday..cleared up on Monday. It was chilly as too!

Caught ZERO fish.. saw a couple fish hit the top of water a few times (2-3 times).. saw a lot of other fly fisherman.. but only saw one gentleman actually catch a fish.

We fished with glo bugs (#18) and some small black midges (#18). 

We can cast (or so I think..) just fine. There is the technique of actually fishing for the trout is what I think we're missing. We fished in shallow, narrow, swift moving waters as well as deep slower moving waters.. no hits whatsoever. As this was our very first time, we tried to mimmick other fly fishers, and from what we could see, we just cast about 5-8 yards in front of us and about 20 yards upstream and let the fly float down stream past us as we pulled in the slack, once the fly reaches the end of the line, we repeat. 

On Saturday we fished with glo bugs at Rio Raft from around 11-5pm with an hour break, and on Sunday we went to Action Angler and picked up those midges they recommended us and fished there from around 12-4pm.

Let me know what I can do better next time.. I'd like to try some bass fishing this spring!

Still though, we had a great time just being out there and casting in the river.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

*Trout Fest*

GRTU is sponsoring Trout Fest from Feb 18-20. Go to their website at troutfest.org for details. It will be a good opportunity to connect with experienced anglers on the basics of trout fishing.


----------



## ahimsel08 (Jan 8, 2011)

thanks Mike!


----------

